# S&W model 28 6 inch



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

so late last year i bought a ruger 44. super black hawk magnum, purchaced like 1967, never hd a box of shells through it, for $100

well today i purchaced site unseen, a S&W model 28 .357/38P+ revolver with blued steel 6 inch barrel, mylar and wood grips for $300.

guy needed money and hes a great guy so he offered it to me for 250, but i paid the 300. it also, never had a box of shells put through it. what do you think a gun in mint condition, from 1978 would be? recipt original box and EVERYTHING

now first think ima go do is shoot it but can anyone give me info on this gun?

how they like it
pros 
cons 
problems
perks
etc etc etc


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, its a S&W, so I wouldn't imagine that you will end up having any problems with it. I don't know anything about the model 28 but by checking out ended auctions on gunbroker, it looks like you did well getting the gun for $300. I'd say you got a heck of a deal on the Super Blackhawk too. I'll give you $125 for it and you will make $25 on it.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The 2nd centerfire revolver I ever had was a Smith & Wesson Model 28 Highway Patrolman with a 6" Barrel.

I am not sure of the manufacture dates, but the Model 28 was brought out at a time when the top of the line S&W's were a thing of beauty with the mirror polishing and ultimate bluing jobs.

The Model 28 was basically the same gun as the Top of the Line Smith & Wesson Model 27, with a lighter contour barrel and a more subdued finish, and the target sales were to Law Enforcement.

The Model 28 (like the Model 27) was built on Smith & Wesson's N Frame (which at the time was the largest frame S&W built) which also housed the famous .44 Magnum Cartridge in the form of the S&W Model 29.

Some shunned the Model 28 as a Law Enforcement Revolver as it is a large handgun, with large grips and was heavy to carry for an 8 hour shift. However the Model 28 N Framed Smith & Wesson would digest about anything you could put in a .357 Magnum cartridge case.

Mine was superbly accurate and due to the large grips and heavy weight was a dream to shoot. I sure do miss that old Smith Revolver.

I haven't checked up on the prices of them lately. I think the last one I saw at a gun show was tagged like $450.00 if I remember right. You done good, and even gave your friend a $50.00 tip!

Larry


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well im glad i did good once again, like i said this guy buys em and keeps em and dont shoot em? lol theres no scratches on the gun, no rings in the cyls where shells would be....clean as a whistle

i was so close the other day to buying his SW .500.... wowsers!

also whats the 38P+ mean? i know u can shoot 38s in a 357, but is there a significant meaning to it?

and ive got a taurus .357 magnum and it will rock your world, but iv never shot a 38, is a 38 much diff from a .357, or just what evers cheaper at the gun store? lol


----------

